# Martin Logan Clarity



## jf4everstereo (Oct 23, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

I am new to posting but have read on here for quite a few years and had a question that I hope I could get some insight on.

I have the chance to pick up a set of Martin Logan Clarity's for a good price and wanted some opinions on what you might think they would be like with a Onkyo tx-sr707. It says it is a 100 watts but i never really believe the wattage output anymore. I have heard many sets of Martin Logans in my day and I really enjoy the life like soud quality!

Just looking for some advice on wether or not I am in the right power field to power these or give me an idea of some amplifiers that would work best with them!

Thanks!


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I have never heard Logans on a receiver. I have always thought of Logans Oliver Twist. Give it power and it turns around and sayes "Please Sir, my I have some more". However, unlike Oliver they are also fussy... Is the Onkyo what you have now or what you plan on getting? If its a "Plan" I would look at the Emotiva XPA series for a cost effective amp for those puppies.


----------



## jf4everstereo (Oct 23, 2009)

I have the Onkyo now thats why I was hoping to stay with it but very open to different ideas to power them. Just give me the brand and models or your ideas. 

I plan on using them for HT and just plain stereo mode.

Do you think it will run them okay??


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
In truth, you will need an outboard Amplifier to get the best out of the Clarity's. The good news is your AVR has Preamp Outputs and you can find an Amplifier on the Used Market for around 500 Dollars that is suitable for driving them. Examples like an Aragon 4004, Acurus A200, Parasound HCA-2200, Adcom GFA-5800 would all do well. Just to name a few.

While you will get sound from the Onkyo, where you will miss out is in the High Frequency Range as this is where Electrostatic Speakers are at their most demanding. The result will be rolled off highs. Also, if driven to high levels, the Onkyo will probably go into Protection as the Ohm Load is so low. Most ESL Speakers go as low as 1 Ohm at the top of the Frequency Range.

Again, with Amplifiers being easily procured, do not let the fact your Onkyo cannot properly drive them stop you from getting them if you are getting a great deal. I love my Martin Logans and could not be happier.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack. Have fun Dennis


----------



## JBL Fan (May 1, 2010)

junglejack



> While you will get sound from the Onkyo, where you will miss out is in the High Frequency Range as this is where Electrostatic Speakers are at their most demanding


I'll second that, you'll run the risk of thrashing an ordinary 8-6 ohm AVR; an outboard amp is highly recommended as electrostats CAN drop to 1/2 an ohm for brief transitions.


----------



## Zac911 (Jan 24, 2009)

Sorry for the thread jack, but since my question is similar to the OP I would like to add on to this thread. I have been looking for a new front stage for some time and I am leaning strongly towards the Martin ESL and C2 for my front stage. My current receiver is the dreaded Onkyo tx-nr807 ( currently in the shop waiting for the no audio repair ). What are your recommendations to replace the Onkyo to run these electrostatics since under extreme transients the ohm load drops so low?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Power hungry speakers definatly need an outboard amp to get the the full potential out of them.:T


----------



## Zac911 (Jan 24, 2009)

Thank you-- any specific recommendations? I have been looking at the Yamaha RX-A1010


----------



## jf4everstereo (Oct 23, 2009)

I ended up getting a Adcom 7607 to power my Martin Logan's. Its a little under the recommended power but it handles them very well I think. Adcom makes some pretty nice 2 channel stuff that should power them just fine. I also had mine ran by my Onkyo 707 and it pushed them okay, I just noticed when i got the Adcom that the highs became much more impressive.


----------

